# Willow Glen Bike Shop Swap Meet & BBQ



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am not affiliated with this shop in any fashion. I will be selling a plethora of new and used road and MTB items between 10 and 1 PM.

Sunday May 17

10am-5pm

(Sellers: arrive at 9am to secure your spot and call 408-293-2606 for further info)

Come and test ride a Titus

Titus Demo trailer will be at WGB all day

We have moved.
Come and check out our new shop at
1016 Lincoln Ave.
San Jose, CA 95125


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Would have been nice to have had at least three days of advanced notice. I am seeing this thread for the first time at 8:25PM Pacific Time, and Willow Glen bike shop is about a 10 minute bike ride from my house.


----------

